# USA today on 12/26?



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

There are three separate threads (probably four by now) over at Amazon saying that people have received emails that USA Today is debuting for the Kindle and the issue for tomorrow, 12/26, will be free. Apparently the email has a link which isn't working at the present moment. Anyone here get this message?

L


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> There are three separate threads (probably four by now) over at Amazon saying that people have received emails that USA Today is debuting for the Kindle and the issue for tomorrow, 12/26, will be free. Apparently the email has a link which isn't working at the present moment. Anyone here get this message?
> 
> L


Here it is. I assume that the link will go active at midnight.

Dear Amazon.com Customer,

USA TODAY, the nation's top selling newspaper, will be available on Kindle starting December 26, 2008. From world news to the daily Sports report, USA TODAY provides 3.6 million readers with the information they need to manage and enjoy their busy lives.

As a gift to you, December 26th only, get the Kindle edition of USA Today wirelessly delivered to your device FOR FREE.

Link:

http://www.amazon.com/USA+Today/dp/B001KBZ3D2/ref=pe_33580_11007180_fe_img_1/


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

I received it as well, here is the text of the email:

"Dear Amazon.com Customer,  

USA TODAY, the nation's top selling newspaper, will be available on Kindle starting December 26, 2008. From world news to the daily Sports report, USA TODAY provides 3.6 million readers with the information they need to manage and enjoy their busy lives. 

As a gift to you, December 26th only, get the Kindle edition of USA Today wirelessly delivered to your device FOR FREE."


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

This is the email I got today:


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Well, great! Thanks everyone. Free paper tomorrow....

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Does it say what the regular subscription price will be?

L


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Does it say what the regular subscription price will be?


Not that I can see.


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

I got the e-mail today, too. Now all I have to do is try to remember to get the free issue tomorrow.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Oh great! My wife and I were just discussing a USA Today subscription this morning. I like USA Today, but my wife prefers more editorial (cerebral?) papers like Wall St. Journal or NYT.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Perhaps I’m misreading the offer, but it appears to me that you can get a free subscription tomorrow, not just a single issue.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Perhaps I'm misreading the offer, but it appears to me that you can get a free subscription tomorrow, not just a single issue.


That would be great(!), but I highly doubt it. Remember these subscriptions are for an indefinite period of time. I doubt USA today wants to give it away forever


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

marianner said:


> That would be great(!), but I highly doubt it. Remember these subscriptions are for an indefinite period of time. I doubt USA today wants to give it away forever


What you say makes sense. Guess we'll find out after midnight.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Can't we get one issue of any newspaper, magazine for free?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Dori said:


> Can't we get one issue of any newspaper, magazine for free?


You can get 14 issues for free under trial subscription.

L


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Dori said:


> Can't we get one issue of any newspaper, magazine for free?


Yes. That's what made me think this might be a bigger deal than a single issue.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

hmmmmm, I didn't receive that email. I would like to check it out though and see how it looks.

Theresam


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah, my interpretation also was that it would be a free subscription (presumably for at least a year). I think that's why they're only offering it for one day, to get people on board - but one day's worth of subscribers won't break their piggy bank in the long term (it's actually not a bad way to get a user base to evaluate the sales model and so on)...


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I didn't get the email and I am on their mailing list.  I got other emails today from Amazon.  Wonder if everyone can't have the free subscription?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Dori said:


> I didn't get the email and I am on their mailing list. I got other emails today from Amazon. Wonder if everyone can't have the free subscription?


My best guess is that anybody who owns a Kindle and clicks on the link can participate. Here's the link again. It probably won't go live until tomorrow:

http://www.amazon.com/USA+Today/dp/B001KBZ3D2/ref=pe_33580_11007180_fe_img_1/


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Cool. I'll definitely check it out.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Hope I can find the link tomorrow morning,  Thanks. Jeff


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Dori said:


> Hope I can find the link tomorrow morning, Thanks. Jeff


I just copied it and e-mailed it to myself so I'd have it in my inbox. I didn't see an e-mail from Amazon either, but will definitely check out this freebie.

And now I'm going to bed. . .good night!

Ann


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Jeff said:


> My best guess is that anybody who owns a Kindle and clicks on the link can participate. Here's the link again. It probably won't go live until tomorrow:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/USA+Today/dp/B001KBZ3D2/ref=pe_33580_11007180_fe_img_1/


I received the email but not the link. I am on the Pacific coast, it is 12:20pm, and I just tried the link quoted here. No go!  You reach a page that says this: "_Looking for something? We're sorry. The Web address you entered is not a functioning page on our site_"

The way I read the email from Amazon was that I could get a single issue for free. It would very nice to get a year-long subscription for free.

When I was browsing the Amazon discussion board on this topic, I though someone state the subscription would be a dollar a day  I have no idea if that is true or not.

I just checked the Kindle Store & looked at the newspapers and did not see USA Today.

I'm going to be pretty busy tomorrow at work and hope I don't miss out on anything ~

Marci


----------



## SuePerduper (Nov 8, 2008)

Jeff said:


> My best guess is that anybody who owns a Kindle and clicks on the link can participate. Here's the link again. It probably won't go live until tomorrow:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/USA+Today/dp/B001KBZ3D2/ref=pe_33580_11007180_fe_img_1/


The link is active this morning. $11.99/month. I think I might check out the trial
subscription to see what it looks like.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I am reading my USA today.   The freebie is for today's issue. You do not have to sign up for the 14 day free trial and then later cancel if you do not want the paper.  You just click on Current Issue.  PRice.  0.00.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

> You just click on Current Issue. PRice. 0.00.


That's what I did. I am not much for news papers but you can't beat the price.


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

I agree, Vampy.  I haven't tried any newspapers yet but I'm trying this one to see what its like to read one on my Kindle.  I was leery of doing a trial subscription, with my luck I'd screw up canceling it.  Thanks for the link and info, y'all!

Katiekat


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Got my free issue!  Woohoo!  More papers on Kindle! 

Love it!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I just bought it too. Can't wait to see what it looks like.

L


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

with all the pictures and charts in USA Today I'm wondering how well it will translate to kindle.  Will they continue to be a puff newspapaer or will they try to improve content?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

thejackylking said:


> with all the pictures and charts in USA Today I'm wondering how well it will translate to kindle. Will they continue to be a puff newspapaer or will they try to improve content?


Well, somebody did a review of it already - apparently just text, no graphics. I guess that's no surprise, but considering that I can get a lot more news access through the web, I'll probably going to give this one a pass. I'll download the free sample, just for fun, though...


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I just 1-clicked. Not sure why anyone was expecting a heavy graphical presentation. I realize the paper version is that way, but the Kindle is a different medium and a mostly/all text format should have been expected.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I read the sample but I don't think I'll be subscribing. I've never been a big USA Today fan and only read it when I am traveling and they give it to me free in the hotel. Even then I don't do much more than look at the front page.

Today's paper is formatted like the New York Times with a section list that lists the number of articles in each section. You can navigate from there and use the back button to move back to the index. 

One nice feature was that they list the number of words in each article.

The paper today seemed to have a ton of "year in review" type articles, ie, reprints of obituaries for Paul Newman and Charlton Heston; wrap-ups about the Olympics and basketball playoffs and so on.

L


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Keep reading,  I have seen one graphic of very few people lined up at retail merchants.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I just bought it too. Can't wait to see what it looks like.
> 
> L


did you pay cash?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We mostly read it when travelling (I like the entertainment section, LOL, for my shallow and mindless reading!)

Also, compared to most "serious" papers, it has more coverage of auto racing, another of our passions, so sometimes we buy it on a Monday if we're out and about to catch up on racing news.

Betsy


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Since this is going e-format what will people line their bird cages with?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Dori said:


> did you pay cash?


Yes, a whole big $0.00!


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

thejackylking said:


> Since this is going e-format what will people line their bird cages with?


dead kindles? worn out oberon covers?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kindle boxes?

Betsy


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

for $75 an oberon cover better last longer than I do.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Today was the first time I downloaded a newspaper to my kindle! I'm still working on the first article.....I'm not a big news reader . My dad is....he saves me the comic section still.   lol. I get first the comic section before my brother.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

thejackylking said:


> Since this is going e-format what will people line their bird cages with?


They'll just have to continue with actual paper versions of Time or NYT since that's what they're most useful purpose is anyway.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

thejackylking said:


> Since this is going e-format what will people line their bird cages with?


Junk mail?


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

Sony Ereaders!


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey Vamp looks like I managed to jack a thread this time.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

All righty then.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> All righty then.


Since the thread's already trashed, can we discuss your avatar?


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

What do you want to know jeff?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

thejackylking said:


> What do you want to know jeff?


Sorry, it's an ongoing joke about Vampy's female avatar. When he first registered here, he used that True Blood picture and I thought he was a woman. (That was also before Harvey put up the little gender symbols.)

I know that yours is a tattoo of a Marine in dress blues.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

True.  The first time I logged on he had a female avatar also.  Didn't realize he was male until several posts later.


----------



## Erich (Dec 26, 2008)

I just noticed the male symbol.  That was a good idea by Harvey.  Otherwise, I never would've known.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

Use these







to see this


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

They're also color coordinated.  Blue for boys, pink for girls.

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> They're also color coordinated. Blue for boys, pink for girls.


Ha, Betsy. 

Vampy just PM'd me to stop hi-jacking the thread for fear you'd come down on us.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Not my board.  No yellow cards from me.

Plus it's the holidays!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Not my board. No yellow cards from me.
> 
> Plus it's the holidays!


In that case, Happy New Year!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> They're also color coordinated. Blue for boys, pink for girls.
> 
> Betsy


I was just reading something the other day about how blue and pink became associated with boys and girls....where was it? Think, think, think...

Oh yes, now I remember! The Straight Dope, with Cecil.

http://www.straightdope.com/columns/read/2831/was-pink-originally-the-color-for-boys-and-blue-for-girls

L


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

That was pretty interesting..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Very interesting, from a textile perspective, too!

Betsy


----------



## holmes4 (Dec 26, 2008)

I read the complaints on Amazon about the Kindle version of USA Today but don't agree with them.  I got the free issue and it is what I would expect - the articles and a few graphics.  For the Kindle, I don't expect nor want anything more.  I recognize that USA Today appeals a lot to the video generation - after all, they designed the newspaper boxes to look like TVs - but I don't find that the colorful graphics add much value.

The only time I ever read USA Today is when I'm traveling and I get it free, but I think it is fine for what it is and the Kindle version delivers the content.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Holmes, welcome! Nice to meet you.

I agree. I read the sample, it was fine. Same light articles. It's not the paper for me so I won't be subscribing, but format-wise, it was fine.

L


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I have to agree with holmes4 as well. The layout looked very good IMO and what I'd expect from the Kindle.

I am even enjoying the articles too. This paper is definitely lighter and fluffier than something like the New York Times or Wall Street Journal - it appears to be more of an "entertainment/news" paper than anything else - but I don't necessarily mind that. 

I don't know if I'd subscribe, but I would recommend it to people who are interested.


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

This was the first newspaper I had ever read on my Kindle. I didn't really know what to expect but I did enjoy it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I got the free issue.  It was what I expected:  relatively short articles, no graphics, few pictures.  I get the Washington Post daily (it also gives number of words in an article) and probably will not subscribe to USA today.

Also, I note that the early editionos of WaPo had NO pictures and some errors in formatting.  Over time the formatting was fixed and now most issues have at least some photos, maybe one per major article.

Ann


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

I got the USA Today sample, but I don't think I'll subscribe. I'm another person who's only ever read it when it has been provided at a hotel, etc. It's just not in-depth enough for me.

It has inspired me to perhaps try trials of some of the other newspapers that might be more to my taste.


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

holmes4 said:


> I read the complaints on Amazon about the Kindle version of USA Today but don't agree with them. I got the free issue and it is what I would expect - the articles and a few graphics. For the Kindle, I don't expect nor want anything more. I recognize that USA Today appeals a lot to the video generation - after all, they designed the newspaper boxes to look like TVs - but I don't find that the colorful graphics add much value.
> 
> The only time I ever read USA Today is when I'm traveling and I get it free, but I think it is fine for what it is and the Kindle version delivers the content.


Vampy, Leslie, Betsy, Jeff...it looks like the thread got hijacked back!!


----------

